# Sweetgum, not just for mulch now



## SDB777 (Dec 30, 2012)

Just thought I'd show ya'll a recently turned pen. The pen kit was actually just pieced together stuff I had leftover from making other pens.

Used a piece of Arkansas Sweetgum(sometimes called Redgum around here). This is a rollerball ink stick, and the hardware is plated gold(no it's not real gold). Turned between centers and checked repeatedly with the calipers to make sure I got to the correct diameter! Sanded through 800grit, EEE and waxed....no CA finish on this one!(To tell the truth, my nasal cavity loves me for not messing with CA during this turning, and I might do it more often)









And a close-up of just the timber:







Bonus turning! Did the same steps as above, but the timber is Eastern Red Cedar(with the knot)! I did wipe this one down with some BLO before final EEE/waxing. Makes the grain stand-up just a bit better.....









These sure are fun to make, and generally I don't have them too long before someone else gets the idea that they would like to take them to a new home! Thanks for looking!!!





Scott (I wish it were warmer) B


----------



## graybear13 (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice!! I'm quite fond of sweet gum for carving and it has some pretty grain.


----------



## discounthunter (Dec 31, 2012)

nice work. sweet gum is often overlooked. it spalts nice and comes in lots of shades to the wood.


----------



## twochains (Jan 1, 2013)

Really nice! Hey, I'm just up the hill about two hours from ya! Bro n law and Sis n law live in Cabot.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 1, 2013)

twochains said:


> Really nice! Hey, I'm just up the hill about two hours from ya! Bro n law and Sis n law live in Cabot.



You should stop by sometime! We can shoot the bull and fire up a few chainsaws(love to run 'em and make the new neighbors feel welcome). 



Scott (been turning cherry today) B


----------

